# Help yourself and give good information in your ad



## Milkman (Nov 21, 2011)

Lots of folks are looking for a change.  Pretty soon lots of lease holders and land owners will be looking to fill some slots. If you want maximum response then why not give them all the information you can. Remember you can edit your existing post if you want.

Bad example:
2 guys need land in 2 hour drive of Atlanta.


Good Example:

2 hunters looking for deer and turkey hunting lease or membership for 2012 season. Need to have camper hookups with power. Willing to pay premium rate for the right situation. Looking for something near the I-20 corridor between Atlanta and Augusta.   Reply or PM with information.


----------



## Milkman (May 10, 2012)

ttt


----------

